# can i screenprint my own satin t-shirt labels & paper swing tags?



## grs7712 (Mar 12, 2009)

hey guys...

i have all my own screenprinting equipment (carosel, screens etc...)

I went out to the fabric store today & bought some plain satin labels, and was just wondering if i could screenprint my brand name etc.. directly onto the label without it washing out??? do you think this would be possible and if so what ink would be better to use in terms of durability - waterbased ink or plastistol?? If this works it would be great for doing just small one of runs of labels etc.. every now and then, as opposed to getting them mass produced in china??


Also my second question is, do you think i will be able to screenprint my own swing tags aswell (the paper/cardboard tags that come with the t-shirt that usually has the brand name etc on them...)?? i screenprinted on normal paper a couple of days ago using just waterbased ink and it turned out great, so i was just wondering if i could screenprint my own paper/cardboard tags as opposed to printing them as cardboard wont feed through my printer.... I saw one of diesel's paper tags & it looks like it has been made using like a plastistol ink... 

appreciate any help guys


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes you can to both.

For the neck tags, a waterbased textile ink will wear better than plastisol. For the swing tags, a (waterbased) paperprinting ink would be better than a textile ink, but both technically work.

The neck tags I wouldn't bother with though (too fiddly, not ideal results). Swing tags, depending on the design, can look nice screenprinted.


----------

